
Ask HN: Are upvote rings successful? - adenadel
I ran across this website today<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;upvotes.club&#x2F;buy&#x2F;hacker-news-upvote&#x2F;<p>I have known about reddit upvotes being sold for awhile and I can easily imagine that being successful. Is HN susceptible to the same thing?
======
sna1l
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14796282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14796282)
\-- I would say no

